# The Haymarket Theatre, Leicester Feb 2014



## MD (Mar 12, 2014)

The Haymarket Theatre is a purpose built theatre built in 1972 as part of the redevelopment of the adjoining Haymarket Shopping Centre. The Theatre was closed in January 2007 after 25 years as Leicester’s premier theatrical venue and has been replaced by Curve, a £60 million new theatre project in the nearby Cultural Quarter on Rutland Street. The Cultural Quarter also includes the Phoenix (cinema, entertainment and art venue) which opened in September 2009.




welcome by M D Allen, on Flickr






going-up by M D Allen, on Flickr





floor by M D Allen, on Flickr





safety-curtain by M D Allen, on Flickr





bar-aera by M D Allen, on Flickr





dressing-room by M D Allen, on Flickr





foyer- by M D Allen, on Flickr





looking-up- by M D Allen, on Flickr


the pit 


movealong by M D Allen, on Flickr


my fave shot 




inside-the-lantern by M D Allen, on Flickr



More on Flickr 
cheers 


































​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 12, 2014)

Amazing..that is all.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice one! Looks a huge place. Top pics, cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 13, 2014)

Its so big goes on & on,ace images thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 13, 2014)

Superb stuff matey! It looks so dry and still very intact? Nice place.


----------

